# Automatic or Stick



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So do you prefer an automatic or a stick shift?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

STICK!

I was surprised to see so many votes for auto.

I prefer to DRIVE a vehicle over being a passenger at the wheel. I have the control over what gear I'm in. I decide where my RPM's are. I can pass the slow-pokes better.

Now if I were to take a long drive, say, 6 hours or more...I'd go ahead with the auto for the comfort factor. Then again, it might just be too comfy and I might just fall asleep.

If a long drive includes cutting through a mountain range, I'd have to revert to the manual. They're better at climbing, IMO.

Now here's the real reason why I'm surprised about all the votes for auto:

This is forum full of people who own trucks, right? If you wanna dig, you want a stick, don't you? I realize you can just pop an auto in low gear and take your foot off the brake for some hairy spots, but don't you miss DRIVING up that hill?

I don't think I could ever own a 4x4 with automatic transmission. _/O


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Right !! Sticks are great! I love it when there is a 3 car pile up on I-15 and its stop and go traffic for miles and miles, you can't get a left leg work out like that everyday. Most Auto trannies go 100K miles, getting a new clutch 3 times in that same time is also a bonus.


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

Geez three clutches in 100 k. So are you my wife or the 16 year old nascar fan down the road. Either way once you have learned how to drive a stick, it's not so bad.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

O.k. 2


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Auto for me!!!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> IcatchEm said:
> 
> 
> > Right !! Sticks are great! I love it when there is a 3 car pile up on I-15 and its stop and go traffic for miles and miles, you can't get a left leg work out like that everyday. Most Auto trannies go 100K miles, getting a new clutch 3 times in that same time is also a bonus.
> ...


 I ain't driving a manual transmission !! I had a '95 F-250 P.S. and the clutch went early, I understand those models had some issues, a friend had a landscape company that towed heavy loads with new Power Strokes daily all over town and always insisted on sticks until too many clutches went out and switched to autos. I used to drive a Big Brown truck that had a stick, and clutches went out commonly, If you guys like to shift gears good for you,I'm done with it, I have graduated to auto's from here on out.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

This makes me wonder something...........A Prevost is at the upper end of that market, why don't they put sticks in those ?? Garbage trucks cost over 100K, still they don't have sticks, when will these people see the light?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My work truck ( F word ) has a 5-speed with a clutch....My personal truck ( Chevy ) is an auto with imitation four wheel drive ( switch ) ....I actually enjoy them both.
I would prefer a 3 with the granny for a true 4x4 though. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

WHAT .45 your driving a ford during the work week, why I never. O-|-O


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> WHAT .45 your driving a ford during the work week, why I never. O-|-O


Company truck and company gas....I'd better not complain too much... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

How did ya know it was a Ford ??? All I said was F-word....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Where I go, I rarely use 4X4.... but I like being able to lock it into Granny gear and climb my way out of most things.... I've had autos.... and I just get more of a "solid" feeling about vehicles when I drive a stick. Thats me though... I understand its not for everyone. I'm also not a newest, easiest, best thing on the market kind of guy either so maybe thats why manual fits my way of doing things.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

My huntin rigs have allmost always had a manual trans and manual hubs, except for two years when all I had was a carolla. Carollas arnt the best huntin vehicles. :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it all depends on where i live at the time. growing up in Idaho i never had an automatic but there are very little traffic jams or stoplights so it was a no brainer. but when i moved to Utah and found myself in all this traffic crap i went to an automatic. i like both but if i still had a stick shift my left leg would be so much larger than my right that i would only be able to walk in circles not very productive if you ask me. my auto crew cab chev has never ever had any tranny probs and i beat the crap out of it every summer.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Where I go, I rarely use 4X4.... but I like being able to lock it into Granny gear and climb my way out of most things.... I've had autos.... and I just get more of a "solid" feeling about vehicles when I drive a stick. Thats me though... I understand its not for everyone. I'm also not a newest, easiest, best thing on the market kind of guy either so maybe thats why manual fits my way of doing things.
> ...


come on fatbass we need visual proof on the before mentioned seat. probably some interesting teeth marks.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Exercises*

Anyone serious about wheeling performs the following exericise in the off-season:

1) Lower your tailgate
2) Sit on tailgate, positioned directly over a domed rivet head
3) Have your buddy drive up a steep, rocky slope while you clench yourself in place

To the casual observer, this may appear very similar to the AGSM (Anti-G Straining Maneuver) that fighter pilots use to keep blood from draining away from the head. Yes, it is also known as the CTFM, or "Crapping The Football Maneuver." This builds the muscles that allow you to grip down with enough purchase to maintain your seating position in almost any surface. On cloth seats this can be achieved after only a few sessions, but with leather you're going to need an extended program.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Exercises*



threshershark said:


> Anyone serious about wheeling performs the following exericise in the off-season:
> 
> 1) Lower your tailgate
> 2) Sit on tailgate, positioned directly over a domed rivet head
> ...


In short.....*pucker factor*..have the experience everytime I drive with my children or wife !!... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Exercises*



threshershark said:


> Anyone serious about wheeling performs the following exericise in the off-season:
> 
> 1) Lower your tailgate
> 2) Sit on tailgate, positioned directly over a domed rivet head
> ...


 that sounds like a LOT of trouble to see if a truck is for you or not.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Fatbass hit it! Actually, I would prefer an auto for city driving but for mountain roads and towing the chips are down when you head down hill. A manual just gives a lot more controle and "holdback".


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

It depends on who is in the passenger seat. :wink:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

auto


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang, I don't have the short reply. For most general 4x4 use I prefer a stick, and also for heavy towing on the highway. For extreme off-roading, an auto but it has to have a reverse manual valve body. Otherwise I'd take a stick for that too. For regular daily driving an auto is definitely the winner though.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I will just buy a new gmc where you can switch between manual or automatic. For snow, and off roading, I like my stick for other things I like to use an auto.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes sir, that allison gives me the best of both worlds!


----------

